# Cant find a female dwarf gourami!!!!!!!!!



## Yulichka (Oct 8, 2008)

My dwarf gouramies are building nests and i can't find female dwarf gouramies in Toronto!!!! If anyone know where i can buy them please message me!!!!!!!!!! thank you


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

They had a crapload of them at BAs scarborough. 

W


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Before you buy anymore gouramis, check out this quick guide with picture on how to sex your gourami

(Yes, I know what I wrote and I stand by it.)


----------

